# Sump tank...



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Does anyone know of any resources (internet, books, etc.) where I can find a better understanding of sump tanks? How do they compare to canisters? Is it a good idea?


----------



## PILLSBURY (Oct 1, 2006)

http://www.freewebs.com/customacrylic/
http://www.melevsreef.com/what_sump.html

Hope this helps.....


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Thanks pillsbury for the info. There's good stuff in these websites. Thanks again.


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Is anyone currently using a sump tank that has used canister filters in the past? If so, how would you compare the two and which system in your opinion appears to work better?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I dont usually see sumps on FW systems.. But i often see them with SW.

There is a store somewhere east of steels and kennedy that has a trickle system on the ends of the tank shelves. It sumps at the bottom and is pumped back up again.

Betta barracks will also have a sumped system.

I know they hold a hell of a lot more water space, and surface area for all that good bacteria. Just basic info. 

if i run into anyone with a FW system and sump i will let you know


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Thanks Cid. I'd figure if you have a huge aquarium (150 gallon plus) a sump would be better.


----------



## PILLSBURY (Oct 1, 2006)

I have sumps on all my tanks from my 20gal to my 180gal . I have them on my FW,SW, plant and my cichlid tanks . I love them, for the way they work to the way they run maintenance free. I dont even have to add water to top up the tanks . In the sump there is a float switch that top it up for me .I never have a problem with PH or AMMONIA . I can,t say a BAD thing about sump set ups !!!

Hope this helps...


----------



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

Is there a supplier in the city who would do custom sump frames? How much does that run?


----------



## PILLSBURY (Oct 1, 2006)

what do you mean by custom sump frames ??
You could try ....

http://www.pnaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=83613


----------



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

What I meant is I would tell them the dimensions and the number of chambers. On one of the DIY fish sites, it said that this method could be cheaper than buying a commercially available sump. I want a small one because space is limited. Another option is DIYing one myself out of my five gallon, but I'd need to find a glass cutter and don't know where in TO? And what could I use to seal the glass tiles... silicon? I assume this would be cheaper than buying a premade sump, but just don't know where to find a glass cutter.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

GINNY on that site should be able to build in any conformation that you wish. One just has to plan out dimensions and compartments/baffles.

If you want to make one out of a 5gal, you can find a glass cutter in most hardware stores. Also get some WD-40 or mineral oil to keep the cutting wheel lubricated for a nice score on the glass as well as keeping the edge on the wheel.

HTH


----------



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

What is the best type of media to use in the chambers, in your opinion? Can I use my sump for chemical filtration as well? 
One more thing... do any of you know where to get mesh netting bags? I want to put my filtration media into these before putting them into the chambers of the sump so I can clean it more easily.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

With commercially made sumps w/biotower, there is a driptray to evenly distribute the water over the bio-media. Also one can lay a sheet of either foam or Dacron matting on the driptray to act as a prefilter. Media could either be bio-balls, ceramic rings, thumbnail sized lavarock...anything porus that will have lots of surface area for nitrifying bacteria.

One can put the media in mesh bags but IMHO, it's not neccessary as a properly designed driptray/prefilter area should have a bypass when the prefilter material becomes clogged.

For chem media, it's just another set of baffles to channel water through the media.

HTH


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

My sump and trickle filter for the 125 is home made. The sump is an old 15 tank and the biomedia tower is also a 15g tank modified with ends removed and top filled in. One end of this is sealed with eggcrate. Has worked for nthe past 5 years with very little maintenance.
Joe


----------



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

How much does a commercially available sump run? And how much is a glass cutter, approximately? I'm not sure its worth it to buy a glass cutter to DIY or to just purchase it premade.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

A commercially made sump will run you $200-400 not including a return pump. Glass cutters range from $5-20.

In your case I recommend that you either buy a commercially made or a fellow hobbiest w/experience in this area to properly size and build one for you with all the specs that you desire. If you can wait a few weeks on this, I can sketch one out on PhotoShop to suit what you have inquited about thus far to take to someone to build for you.


----------



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks for the offer wtac... for now though I've decided it's probably a better bet just to go with a commercially made canister filter, probably an eheim. i'm looking for a good deal on pricenetwork, ebay and craigslist.


----------



## brianc (Mar 19, 2007)

i have a sump on my fw frontosa tank. it does a better job at filtering then two xp3s (my past setup)


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Hi brianc, can you give us more detail on your fw sump. How many gallons is your main tank? How many gallons is the sump? How many chambers? What media do you put in it? And if possible can you include a picture. I would like to have a sump in my planted tank but haven't done that much research into it. I'm hopefully planning on starting a new 55-65 gallon set up, maybe with a sump.


----------



## brianc (Mar 19, 2007)

the tank is 150 gallons, the sump is custom, i remember it was 48x18x16. first chamber is a bunch of cut sponges made to fit the chamber perfectly. second chamber bio balls, third chamber is bio max, last chamber is pump and 3 sponge filters. i have a huge air stone under each chamber, i don't remember who told me to try this, he told me the oxygen was better for the growth of bacteria. i just put it there to try, i dont know if it works haha


----------

